# Radio Frequency Testing



## mml373 (May 2, 2017)

Hi there. I made an offer on some property and have subsequently noticed it is just over half a mile from a cell tower. Is it possible to measure the amount and power of radiation on this property, and who would I hire to do such a thing?

I know there are devices available to get this information, but have no idea who I can hire to do the job and provide a report.

Thanks for helpful replies.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

https://www.best-emf-health.com/emf-detector.html


----------



## mml373 (May 2, 2017)

Thank you, Alice. I am finding there is not a lot out there with regarding actual science since the 1990s, which is embarrassing for us here the U.S. We put a man on the moon in relatively short order 50 years ago, but cannot seem to produce studies and be honest about the effects of cell phone tower transmissions on humans.

The meter you linked is suitable for home use...probably not capable of registering frequencies used by cell phone towers especially in the 5G spectrum (which I believe is quite broad.)


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

I will ask my older son, too. He’s my guru.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

From the Gandalf of Gizmos... I don’t think there’s a consumer grade spectrum analyzer that will measure power output across the spectrum. I think you’re looking at something like this and then training on how to read it.

https://www.microwavejournal.com/ar...formance-spectrum-analyzer-for-5g-ota-testing


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

There are cell towers in neighborhoods in the city with houses less than 50' away, no problems


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

We won’t know if there are issues for decades. Kind of like changing out paper grocery bags for plastic.


----------



## Robotron (Mar 25, 2012)

The question that should be asked is do you use a cell phone or a cordless one. The energy does dissipate rather rapidly from the tower. I have had the pleasure of running these tests on the machines I’m involved with in Canada, mandated and extremely tight on safety. I have seen the cell phone layout a big spike on the instrument. Yet the machine being tested is one tenth the strength of the cell phone. The issue with the phones is you’re holding right next to your brain. The electrical radiation is engaging with your brain, cell tower half mile away no concern. Phone next to your head another matter.


----------



## fordy (Sep 13, 2003)

............Radiation to kill cells is a focused beam of particles aimed at a specific area of the body ! RF emitted from a cell phone is a traveling magnetic wave , rather than a focused beam of particles , big , big difference !


----------



## Robotron (Mar 25, 2012)

There are others who disagree. 
https://www.who.int/en/news-room/fa...gnetic-fields-and-public-health-mobile-phones


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

Robotron said:


> There are others who disagree.
> https://www.who.int/en/news-room/fa...gnetic-fields-and-public-health-mobile-phones


You should read your own article:


> The international pooled analysis of data gathered from 13 participating countries found no increased risk of glioma or meningioma with mobile phone use of more than 10 years. There are some indications of an increased risk of glioma for those who reported the highest 10% of cumulative hours of cell phone use, although there was no consistent trend of increasing risk with greater duration of use. The researchers concluded that biases and errors limit the strength of these conclusions and prevent a causal interpretation.


----------



## Robotron (Mar 25, 2012)

Lots of research is done on electromagnetic fields. The amount of energy that can be absorbed by human tissue is going down. I work with high frequency magnetic fields up tp 3 MW of power and 400 kHz. Right after I started this job back in 1991 I noticed that the guys who did work like I do all had daughters. Lab guy had 7 daughters. I had 3 boys, went to work with this stuff and 2 daughters followed. Nothing more than observation but every guy who stood in the field had daughters until they left the testing area and stayed out. You can’t heat tissue and cause noise on the nerves without damage occurring. When I worked medical equipment milliwatts was normal, now a days if it doesn’t have at least 200 kW it’s a small unit. 
I have seen the damage caused by people getting hit with the rf from the old style tube generators. They cook deeply in the tissue.


----------



## Nimrod (Jun 8, 2010)

The amount of radiation decreases by the inverse of the square of the distance you are from the source. The radiation a half mile from the tower is almost 1/7million'th of the amount 1 foot from the tower.


----------



## 1948CaseVAI (May 12, 2014)

It is probably not possible for a cell tower half a mile away to be in the same realm of danger as your automobile.


----------



## maddy (Oct 30, 2010)

For measuring radiation emitted from 4G towers, a Trifield meter (sold on Amazon for about $140) will do nicely. Currently there is no consumer-level (read: affordable) meter available for measuring 5G emissions. Actually, that's not nearly the problem you might think it would be--because 5G is an extremely fragile signal that requires towers to be placed in very close proximity (i.e., every couple of city blocks) in order to work. Until they start beaming 5G down on rural areas from satellites, you probably don't need to be worried about measuring it.


----------



## anniew (Dec 12, 2002)

I think it may be coincidence, but I have kept my cell phone in my left pocket for years...and last summer found colon cancer in the same area...may or may not be any connection, but...


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

I'd be more concerned with nearby power transmission facilities. In cities utilities often use underground vaults with equipment that has strong EMF fields. 

At one power plant the main office was beside the main transformers. There was an above average incidence of brain cancers among the employees.


----------



## Morty (Mar 3, 2020)

Wireless RF Engineer here, and I wouldn't buy it because I know the testing involved for wireless electronics and Cell towers and upcoming 5G and such. It's all BS and the FCC is a farse, for starters the FCC only looks at the amount of power radiating from the antennas, they have to stay below a certain output power as to not cook people. BUT they have NEVER looked at the effect of Frequency on living animals/humans. Everything has a resonant frequency, you can destroy living cells in the body using frequency with little power in the same way that you can break a wine glass with your voice by hitting the resonant frequency. 
Here's some grabble to substantiate my babble: http://www1.lsbu.ac.uk/water/magnetic_electric_effects.html

The way I look at it is this, if you're planning on homesteading and getting away from the toxic modern electronic culture of cities with RF transmitters every 5ft then don't move out below a cell tower.
Keep searching and good luck.


----------



## jr23 (Sep 3, 2013)

Morty said:


> Wireless RF Engineer here, and I wouldn't buy it because I know the testing involved for wireless electronics and Cell towers and upcoming 5G and such. It's all BS and the FCC is a farse, for starters the FCC only looks at the amount of power radiating from the antennas, they have to stay below a certain output power as to not cook people. BUT they have NEVER looked at the effect of Frequency on living animals/humans. Everything has a resonant frequency, you can destroy living cells in the body using frequency with little power in the same way that you can break a wine glass with your voice by hitting the resonant frequency.
> Here's some grabble to substantiate my babble: http://www1.lsbu.ac.uk/water/magnetic_electric_effects.html
> 
> The way I look at it is this, if you're planning on homesteading and getting away from the toxic modern electronic culture of cities with RF transmitters every 5ft then don't move out below a cell tower.
> Keep searching and good luck.


the powere out is a few watts. milliwatts from your hand heald cell. microwaves cook food because they are 600 to 1200 watts inches away in a metal box tv and radio transmitters can be 50,000wats and people have lived near them for lifetimes and cell freq in 5g are inmicrowaves but the powers so low it doesn't penetrate skin and it is not ionizing radiation. and the meter needed to measure is a field strength meter for the frequency range transmitted and the distance stated i doubt it wouls even register much less peak the meter


----------

